# Fred Astaire movies



## coynedj (Jun 1, 2008)

My 17-year old daughter knows all about the Saw movies and has seen the new Star Trek seven times, but there are some definite gaps in her cinematic education. Sure, she loves Buster Keaton and the Marx Brothers, but I thought it was time to introduce her to The Man himself - Fred Astaire.

The only of his movies the local library had on the day I went was The Gay Divorcee. She absolutely loved it and can't wait to see more, but I thought that one comment was especially proper for AAAC. At one scene with Fred and Edward Everett Horton both in classic 3-piece suits, she said "This movie is cool, and I just LOVE what they're wearing!".

That's my girl.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

Outstanding!

Easter Parade, Shall We Dance, Top Hat are other personal favorites.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

DCLawyer68 said:


> Outstanding!
> 
> Easter Parade, Shall We Dance, Top Hat are other personal favorites.


Does Royal Wedding have anything going for it besides the dancing-on-the-ceiling number?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

"You'll Never Get Rich" (https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0034409/) has holes in the plot big enough to drive a truck through but the dance numbers are great and Fred's suit when he goes to see Rita Hayworth in the hotel room is very nice. It also has the very amusing Robert Benchley.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

Miket61 said:


> Does Royal Wedding have anything going for it besides the dancing-on-the-ceiling number?


My recollection is that it's a little bit later in Astaire's career and that he looks a little old for the role (he was 52) of a young man teamed up with his sister having a care free London romance. His dance with the hat rack is another great Astaire moment, though.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Miket61 said:


> Does Royal Wedding have anything going for it besides the dancing-on-the-ceiling number?


Royal Wedding is one of my favorite classic movies. I don't have a logical reason why, I just do.


----------

